# Funny Craigslist Ad Looking for Writers



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

This one has been making the rounds on Craigslist and on some of the lower-quality writer's sites - they are more sorely in need of a writer than anyone I've ever encountered ... 



> A lot of people get started to put on everyday those  who would certainly want to overall performance through a great many  other unique association in addition to residence, about fast  composing, composing in addition to particulars key in costs.
> 
> 
> Several you might want to undertaking perform may perhaps be the PC  mutually together with accessibility in direction of web together  with alternative to stick to straightforward testimonials and  referrals.
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2013)

Hopefully nobody Clicks Here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hopefully nobody Clicks Here.



I consider myself courageous, but not THAT courageous ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure English is their second language.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 23, 2013)

This Guy am hopes to _start out maintaining useful quickly._


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> I'm pretty sure English is their second language.



I think Homo sapiens is their second species. 



			
				That Guy said:
			
		

> This Guy am hopes to _start out maintaining useful quickly._



Perhaps we might PC mutually together?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 23, 2013)

Ashamed to say it makes (almost) sense to me. That's exactly the tone and style of corro I get from Chinese sellers on eBay. I find it kind of quaint.

 Odds on it's an Asian site who as mentioned is in dire need of English speaking writers. Probably for youngsters needing 'testimonials' = paperwork for overseas visas etc and learning how to apply and improve their language skills.  ... just extrapolating here.


----------



## Anne (Dec 23, 2013)

I've seen that on various gardening forums...and yes, they were Asians.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 23, 2013)

_So where is the ad Phil??_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Ashamed to say it makes (almost) sense to me. That's exactly the tone and style of corro I get from Chinese sellers on eBay. I find it kind of quaint.
> 
> Odds on it's an Asian site who as mentioned is in dire need of English speaking writers. Probably for youngsters needing 'testimonials' = paperwork for overseas visas etc and learning how to apply and improve their language skills.  ... just extrapolating here.





Anne said:


> I've seen that on various gardening forums...and yes, they were Asians.



I never would have suspected that. The usage _did_ seem oddly familiar, probably from all the time I spent in Chinatown reading menus.  



Jillaroo said:


> _So where is the ad Phil??_



Oops, sorry - this is the latest version of it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 23, 2013)

_Whenever i get a message from an Asian on Ebay i am in hysterics, my daughter works for some and she gets some really good emails from them_:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 23, 2013)

Translation, no food scraps here, wrap food.  Eeeeezeee.  





To be fair, their language is based on tone as much as pronunciation and their characters don't have sounds attached to them the way ours do so according to a very learned gent on a doco it's impossible to make a direct translation of Chinese to English. Their written language is different to their spoken one.   That's where these instructions go wrong.  They use the literal word of the character instead of the meaning in spoken language.   Gawd they're hilarious trying to do it though aren't they??

I'd thought of trying to learn 'Chinese' for a very short time but it lost me at page 2.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, I tried as well. You lasted longer than I did.

Took my then-girlfriend with me to a local library that was offering Beginning Mandarin. I thought we were going to learn phrases like "Where is the bathroom" and "Your octopus is very depressed", but instead this teacher starts showing us how to draw the Chinese _hanzi _or pictograms, and she's going like greased lightning, covering a huge chalkboard with characters and giving fast histories of each one. 

I couldn't figure out why she was doing this and asked her -  she seemed very upset that I would even question her. We left after the first break, half an hour into the class of 8 weeks. We ended up leaving, going for some Chinese food and trying to make our respective octopi happy.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 23, 2013)

A dash of sweet oyster sauce cheers them up.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

I always just tickled them ink.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Dec 24, 2013)

There are a bunch of knuckleheads trying to dominate The Point who call themselves Eastside Locals.  They shave their heads and have major tats saying "ESL".  Okay, they're a gang.  My favorite surfing buddy from Hermosa Beach down south who I met during the war and has the best sense of humor came to visit and upon spotting these jokers asked me if it meant "English as a Second Language" (he's a high school English teacher . . . ).  God, I love that guy!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2013)

LOL!

"Easily Sunken Latinos"?


----------

